
EEG feeding Neural network can record what you see - sethx
https://scitechdaily.com/image-reconstruction-from-human-brain-waves-in-real-time-video/
======
sethx
I wonder.. if this can also be used to record dreams or visions... Or is it
dependent on the input stimulus from the optical nerve?

